# confirm SunSun 304 tubing size



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey guys,

Im thinking about getting a SunSun HW-304B canister filter. But im having a hard time finding what size tubing it comes with. I just want to make sure ill be able to use lily pipes with it before i get it. 

thanks!


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

3/4"

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/viaaqua750canisterfilter.html#hw304

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Got a question for you. Unrelated.

You have/had a 29g with diy LEDs. How do you like the growth?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

so thats 19mm, i wouldnt be able to use lily pipes right out of the box, i would have to get an adapter and reduce to smaller tubing. the biggest lily pipe i can find is 17mm


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> so thats 19mm, i wouldnt be able to use lily pipes right out of the box, i would have to get an adapter and reduce to smaller tubing. the biggest lily pipe i can find is 17mm


1st world problems


----------

